# Children's life in Dubai



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently in the USA. I am married and have 2 children. One 7 and one 2.

I am cotemplating of looking for a job in Dubai, but wanted to findout what the lives of my children would be like there, as compared to the USA.

Here they have many resources to keep them busy. Resources like Library, Parks, Music, friends, camping, amusement parks etal.

Are such things available abunddantly in Dubai. I mean if there are a couple, they will be wait lines and all. 

What other stuff can children do there?

Ant help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Uzma (May 29, 2008)

Hi there, there are a ton of things to do here as compared to the US. I'm originally from Calif and the adjustment will be a big one for them. But they will have malls, sports, indoor ski park, dubailand amusement parks, social life etc. Everything is available here, its just a bit different but dont worry they will love it.


----------

